# Two Sets Of Identical Twins



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

There's an interesting story about where these watches are going, but I can't tell you what it is quite yet!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Australia by any chance?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

handlehall said:


> Australia by any chance?


Regretfully no, but I bet "Phillionaire" (from Remote Queensland as per his profile) would like them!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought the "down under" photos were a clue. Phillionaire isn't the only one who would like them - very nice!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah Dave, send 'em this way! Nice looking pair...of pairs


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> There's an interesting story about where these watches are going, but I can't tell you what it is quite yet!


Hollywood? :huh:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Have you hired them out to the TV show Dave, is it called bad men.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

handlehall said:


> Australia by any chance?


Odd thing:

When I saw your comment I thought "what the hell is he talking about"? Earlier today when I looked at this thread I saw my photos were upside down. Just checked now and they are right side up. NO IDEA what is going on, and I haven't modifed the photos at photobucket. Any thoughts about what happened here?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

They are upside down on my ipad but the correct way up on my desktop at work?

Don''t worry most people think I talk b*ll*cks all of the time.


----------



## Stuno1 (Jul 31, 2013)

There differet. Good looking watches.


----------

